# Help with a G220 package please



## Walts Black 225 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking to buy a G220 imminently.

I have noticed that they can be bought for just over £100 now on their own but I was looking for a bit of a package - with pads, polishes etc so that I can launch straight into it.

I would be really appeciative if someone could post some links to some suitable packages at keen prices - £200 is about as much as I can spend and hold on to my nads ;-)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Walts Black 225 (Mar 22, 2010)

I could do with some help with this guys as I was wanting to place an order before my wife sees something more pressing to spend June's spare cash on! :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Right then lads, this should see you through..

set of 3 pads (minimum) a cutting/compounding pad for use with heavier cut polishes, which you will more than likely need with a Audi paint. I polishing pad and a finishing pad..

As for polishes, a course, medium and fine should see you through..

Pad wise, I rate 3M, Chemical Guys Hex logic and Meguiars pads..
Hex-logic Green, White are great pads. my new favs..

Polish wise, I use 3M, Menzerna and Meguiars #105 and #205 are great polishes..

Also get yourselves some glaze such as Poorboys or Lime Prime. Lime Prime isn't really a glaze, but is a great product, and can correct fairly well..

I am able to supply all 3M products, and looking to get an account with Meguiars.. ( sorry if this line isn't allowed, Mods, please edit as you see fit)..


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here you go, I recently purchased this kit from these guys, excellent service

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... erZG220HP0

Dooka is right about the paint being hard thou, I have spent quite a few hours polishing and still have a fair few swirls when looking with the sunlight, but overall it has turned out OK.

Good Luck

Iain


----------



## Walts Black 225 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey thanks Guys, that's really helpful.

I'll be getting an order in imminently for the G220 and I'll bear in mind what you recommend for the pads etc.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no
get the das-6 pro, its a lot better, i tried them both and the 6 pro was easier to work with too


----------



## Walts Black 225 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions just got the G220 package from Polished Bliss - just need to clean the car to have a go with it now!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck - I'd suggest the first time you have a go you tape up your gaps or you'll spend the same time again cleaner up afterwards

As you get more used to the process the tape becomes less important as you know how it works and impacts


----------



## Walts Black 225 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well. finally got to have a go - I have got quite the shiniest bonnet that I have ever seen 

Took your advice and taped up well - which made things easy.

Regrettably I don't think there was enough cut on the coarsest polish that came with the kit as I couldn't manage to polish out a scratch on the bonnet that I would have expected it to. I would have got it out with T-cut in a few minutes I think.

Could anybody recommend a cutting cream that would give a bit more scratch removal capability on the audi hard paint?


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

i also have the g220,but as others have said.i too have been unable to remove the swirls completly,any suggestions dooka?the colour of mine i desert green.


----------

